# Costa Rica Beach Babes



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I thought it was probably time to put up or shut up. I've talked enough about sitting in a tropical thatched roof beach cantina (bar) sipping Coco Locos and taking in the local scenery including flora, fauna and of course Costa Rica BEACH BABES.

This beach is where our convenience store and bakery are located. It is the beach where my wife was born and raised. This is Tamarindo Beach, Costa Rica.

I spent many hours at the cantina in the first video. It is one of my favorites.

vimeo.com/17540575

tamarindobeach.ws/videos/beach-girls-tamarindo-costa-rica


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Why is it you're moving to Woodland Park?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Here's another good one. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7VnvS9KOd0


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

whats with all the skinny chicks?
where are the curvy ones?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> whats with all the skinny chicks?
> where are the curvy ones?


They come out for the Saturday night discos. That is another fun pastime.:grin:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Lee, this should make the links active direct from this forum.

http://tamarindobeach.ws/videos/beach-girls-tamarindo-costa-rica/

http://vimeo.com/17540575


----------



## Justin Anzalone (Aug 1, 2011)

Been there a few times... I prefer going a bit further south though to find a little more curvacious variety (Colombia, Venezuela, etc.)


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> Lee, this should make the links active direct from this forum.
> 
> http://tamarindobeach.ws/videos/beach-girls-tamarindo-costa-rica/
> 
> http://vimeo.com/17540575


Gracias, Nicole!


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Muy bueno! \\/


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Here's another good one.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7VnvS9KOd0


 
Thats heaven! 

Hmmm... what kind of business could I start that involves staying in RC for 8-10 months out of the year?


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Justin Anzalone said:


> Been there a few times... I prefer going a bit further south though to find a little more curvacious variety (Colombia, Venezuela, etc.)


 
Hey watch it buddy, this thread is officially a no conflict zone.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Lee, 
How much annual income do you realisticly need to live decent lifestyle in CR?

Also, how much for one of those babes as a house maid? :-k 8-[


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

How much for 2, and are they all vaccinated. 



Thanks for sharing the vid.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

You can live a good life for $2,000a month. A full time beach babe,housekeeper is $400 a month.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> How much for 2, and are they all vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing the vid.


How about twins. I know a couple that are beautiful. They will also cook and garden. They come with shot records. LOL


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

clean, cook, garden, vaccinated, beautiful........whats the catch, this sounds toooo perfect.........what more could a man ask for.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> clean, cook, garden, vaccinated, beautiful........whats the catch, this sounds toooo perfect.........what more could a man ask for.


Absolutely no catch!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Its not like them deals where you find you also signed up for everything down to third cousin of second uncle as well?? 

Seen guys get caught with that one.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Lee,
Which area/village did you live?

and where would you recommend visiting first to get a good feel for the place?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Its not like them deals where you find you also signed up for everything down to third cousin of second uncle as well??
> 
> Seen guys get caught with that one.


The families are huge there. Before all this recent growth my wife was related to half the town. But they are a proud culture. No beggars.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Its hot out and i'm bored so I did some research on conceal carry laws and part of the testing process is an accuracy test and general self defense knowledge. At 7 meters, you have to be able to hit the target 7 out of 10 shots among other things to gain access to the permit. 

All we get is a background check.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Meng Xiong said:


> Lee,
> Which area/village did you live?
> 
> and where would you recommend visiting first to get a good feel for the place?


There are 7 different ecological zones in that tiny country. I've been all over CR. I lived on Lake Arenal, the largest lake and a very active volcano, in the rain forest on the beach with no roads or electricity, in the Gold Coast where Tamarindo is located and a small mountain pueblo. 

It just depends what you like. The Gold Coast has plenty of tourists and full time gringos. It is one beautiful beach after another. 

I like visiting the beach and that's where our businesses are. There is lots of action there.

I prefer altitude because it's cooler. I'm not a tourist type dude. I lived in a small mountain town with almost no gringos. All my friends were Ticos and Ticas. But that certainly isn't for everyone. I would have died there but had to return because of this cancer fight I'm having.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Meng Xiong said:


> Its hot out and i'm bored so I did some research on conceal carry laws and part of the testing process is an accuracy test and general self defense knowledge. At 7 meters, you have to be able to hit the target 7 out of 10 shots among other things to gain access to the permit.
> 
> All we get is a background check.


Are you planning to blow away your beach babe house keeper if she doesn't do what you tell here?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

No need for that just get a purchase agreement drawn up, sheesh.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Lee, this should make the links active direct from this forum.
> 
> http://tamarindobeach.ws/videos/beach-girls-tamarindo-costa-rica/
> 
> http://vimeo.com/17540575





Lee H Sternberg said:


> You can live a good life for $2,000a month. A full time beach babe,housekeeper is $400 a month.


havent been on here in awhile now, but jesus nothing like coming and seeing heaven before deathO8)


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Meng Xiong said:


> Thats heaven!
> 
> Hmmm... what kind of business could I start that involves staying in RC for 8-10 months out of the year?


I always recommend c-stores when people ask. There are descent bucks in them and easy for a ****** to handle. We do almost everything from here. But my wife's family is very involved with the daily operation. My wife goes down there at least every 6 months to kick ass. 

We have a bakery that does all kinds of Costa Rica breads and cakes. They are baked the old fashioned way in a wood fired clay oven at 4 AM. That is a more difficult endeavor.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> There are 7 different ecological zones in that tiny country. I've been all over CR. I lived on Lake Arenal, the largest lake and a very active volcano, in the rain forest on the beach with no roads or electricity, in the Gold Coast where Tamarindo is located and a small mountain pueblo.
> 
> It just depends what you like. The Gold Coast has plenty of tourists and full time gringos. It is one beautiful beach after another.
> 
> ...


 
Do you mind me asking what type of business you run over there? It dosn't involve LOTS of beach babes does it? :mrgreen:

I'm telling my wife, we definately need to check out CR! 

I came across a read that CR is supposed to be in the top 15 emerging economies - any truth to that?

I also enjoy a little bit of seclusion where I can shoot my guns, hunt and maybe fish, but I also like to venture into the big city too. CR sounds like heaven to me!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Yeah how about, check babes......hunting and fishing???


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Meng Xiong said:


> Do you mind me asking what type of business you run over there? It dosn't involve LOTS of beach babes does it? :mrgreen:
> 
> I'm telling my wife, we definately need to check out CR!
> 
> ...


We own a large convenience store and a bakery. We just bought land for a motel. It is fact That they are in a strong growth economy.

I'm don't like cities in general and particularly in CR. Lots of crime. I go do what I need to do, eat a good meal and split.

How does your wife feel about beach babe gawking? After all these years mine is kind of used to me being a pig.:razz:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Yeah how about, check babes......hunting and fishing???


Don't know much info on hunting but fishing in CR is world famous. Three of my in laws are fishing boat captains for tourists. My father in law used to be a lobster diver. My wife grew up on lobster a few days a week.

When I say dive for lobster I mean hold your breath long enough to grab one or two and surface.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

2 out of 3....check

Use of K9 force policy??


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> We own a large convenience store and a bakery. We just bought land for a motel. It is fact That they are in a strong growth economy.
> 
> I'm don't like cities in general and particularly in CR. Lots of crime. I go do what I need to do, eat a good meal and split.
> 
> How does your wife feel about beach babe gawking? After all these years mine is kind of used to me being a pig.:razz:


lee, let me know when you are hiring for the motel...


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> lee, let me know when you are hiring for the motel...


Diving for lobsters in more macho and gets more babes!:-D


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> lee, let me know when you are hiring for the motel...


OR cashier at the c - store gets to meet every babe in town. It is a immensely sought after position!:-D

Ticos (Costa Rican) men are animals. They bring picking up babes up to a fine science.#-o:grin:


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Those chicks dig macho, how would a metro go??


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Those chicks dig macho, how would a metro go??


I think you might need to get a new look, Peter. Go for the more surfer look. 

The under 30 Tica crowd grooves on that.\\/

You don't want a old, decrepit one do ya? Those twins are 24 years old and super fine. I told them you're packing!


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> How does your wife feel about beach babe gawking? After all these years mine is kind of used to me being a pig.:razz:


I don't know, its never been an issue. I'm not a chronic gawker, its only in good fun when hanging with the boys.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Im fit—ish, surfers from the 70's had sidies.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Meng Xiong said:


> I don't know, its never been an issue. I'm not a chronic gawker, its only in good fun when hanging with the boys.


How is that my quote??? Weird internet.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Meng - Seriously, when you get ready to travel, let me know how much time you have and I will help you get a feel for the different areas of the country. Ten days would work well but a week could give you a very quick "taste".

Continental Airlines is usually the best price from Spokane. You take Alaska to Seattle then Continental to Houston and then CR.

Packing is a snap. Shorts and tank tops everywhere. CR is not formal other than they get a little dressy for Saturday night dances.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> OR cashier at the c - store gets to meet every babe in town. It is a immensely sought after position!:-D
> 
> Ticos (Costa Rican) men are animals. They bring picking up babes up to a fine science.#-o:grin:


work experience..

9 yrs in teller department in bank/credit union. Teller Supervisor, about 10-12 people under me, with high degree of responsibility/ accountability. count money faster and more accurately than anyone I have met. implemented many security protocols

office manager for small company also dealing with money, and accounting for a few yrs.

handyman extraordinare, can build and fix most anything, unless it involves complex electronic diagnostics. very mechanically inclined.

25 years in customer service positions. incuding gas stations, stores, shipping and receiving, stocking...whatever.. wouldnt need to hit on the customers, like to remain professional at work...


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> work experience..
> 
> 9 yrs in teller department in bank/credit union. Teller Supervisor, about 10-12 people under me, with high degree of responsibility/ accountability. count money faster and more accurately than anyone I have met. implemented many security protocols
> 
> ...


Okay, okay then you get the twins. The hell with Peter. Can you hang 10? Speak Spanish??


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Okay, okay then you get the twins. The hell with Peter. Can you hang 10? Speak Spanish??


dammit.. lol... no habla espanol..
I could always do the maintenance though


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Okay, okay then you get the twins. The hell with Peter. Can you hang 10? Speak Spanish??


That sux, Joby got the flashy résumé but i gotta cool cow pony, twins would be better off with me.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> That sux, Joby got the flashy résumé but i gotta cool cow pony, twins would be better off with me.


I missed the part about the twins, I just would love to live in CR..

a very wealthy person I know is about to move there, depending on how this election cycle goes here in the states, I also have a very close friend that is bilingual who might go with the wealthy guy to be a translator, I might hide in the luggage if they go ..

now wait, twins? sure you can handle twins? I dated 2 sisters once for a while, but they were not twins


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Meng - Seriously, when you get ready to travel, let me know how much time you have and I will help you get a feel for the different areas of the country. Ten days would work well but a week could give you a very quick "taste".
> 
> Continental Airlines is usually the best price from Spokane. You take Alaska to Seattle then Continental to Houston and then CR.
> 
> Packing is a snap. Shorts and tank tops everywhere. CR is not formal other than they get a little dressy for Saturday night dances.


Lee,
I didn't tell you man, but we are heading down to Phoenix! But I will definately take you up on that when the time comes.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> How much for 2, and are they all vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing the vid.


I forgot to comment seriously on this. Years ago when Costa Rica abolished their army they put that saved money into health and education. 

The national literacy rate is almost 95%. Even the very old can read and write. Even the smallest most remote towns have a school house.

Healthcare is free and everyone is immunized. The government health officials regularly go door to door to make certain they didn't miss anyone.

Their life expectancy is higher than ours in the USA. Their's is 79.3 and ours is 78. After living there on and off I believe it comes from a total lack of stress.

Those stats are pretty impressive for a third world country.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

that IS impressive Lee

this thread has made me remember a lot of times when i lived in the R.P. provinces away from the cities.

some good some not so good


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

rick smith said:


> that IS impressive Lee
> 
> this thread has made me remember a lot of times when i lived in the R.P. provinces away from the cities.
> 
> some good some not so good


I said in this thread I'm not a city boy. The most remote place I lives in CR was the rain forest of Drakes Bay. There was no roads, electricity or running water. Travel was by horseback or small boat.

We stuck a PVC pipe upstream in the stream that ran along side our oceanfront property and gravity fed untreated water to our home. It was so pure we never got ill.

We had one of only 5 generators in the tiny Indian town of Drakes Bay. All the neighbors used our refrigeration. 

That's where I learned to ride a horse. We had a work horse and a great looking "go to the cantina horse". 

No electricity meant no ice at the cantina.

Ox cart brought in diesel fuel for our generator from the small boats that landed on the ocean.

The wood I used to build our home was milled right on our property.

I could go on forever about life there. Great memories!!!!

Tons of bad ass snakes!:smile:


----------



## Robby Richard (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice, I lived in CR for almost 9 years, and 5 of those years about 30 minutes inland of Tamarindo (close to Santa Cruz) and my wife is from there as well Even became a citizen  Beautiful country...just biding our time here in Texas before we move back. Oh, and I speak spanish if you really do need someone down there running the hotel 

Hunting is pretty much outlawed, which sux, but there are remote enough places to do it. We always had guys on foot and horseback going by our property to hunt. In most places, you are not going to get in trouble if your dog bites someone who deserves it. Most people respect the dogs though.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Robby Richard said:


> Nice, I lived in CR for almost 9 years, and 5 of those years about 30 minutes inland of Tamarindo (close to Santa Cruz) and my wife is from there as well Even became a citizen  Beautiful country...just biding our time here in Texas before we move back. Oh, and I speak spanish if you really do need someone down there running the hotel
> 
> Hunting is pretty much outlawed, which sux, but there are remote enough places to do it. We always had guys on foot and horseback going by our property to hunt. In most places, you are not going to get in trouble if your dog bites someone who deserves it. Most people respect the dogs though.


I know Santa Cruz well and the short cut back way to Tamarindo down that dusty, potholed road. I took it more times than I care to remember. 

The last time I lived in CR, I lived in Huacas de Hojancha. Loved it! You can't even find it on Google Earth. Google always tries to take you to the other Huacas. It was tiny little mountain pueblo. Great people and you never had to lock your doors.

We haven't even started to build the motel yet. I put motel so people here would understand. It isn't considered a "motel" in CR. It isn't a place for lovers if you get my drift. It is actually located in Villa Real, the little town next to Tamarindo. My wife's cousins had some units there that were always full. They had to finally give it up because the septic system couldn't handle the load. Ours will be much nicer and have a pool.

In regards to dogs I found most people in CR quite scared of big nasty looking dogs. That is putting it mildly. LOL


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Lee
besides the babes, i'm a little interested in CR dogs too 

i'm thinking pet dogs are rarely kept on collars/leashes like in developed countries and assume they are more free roaming even if they "belong" to one family, correct ?

how available is vet care in rural areas ? would think not many "country vets"

are there any feral packs, meaning dogs that obviously do not belong to any family groups, free to breed on their own and mostly roam on their own in groups away from houses and towns ?

fwiw, even in fairly developed areas (i'm talking Guam now) we had problems with ferals (called boonie dogs over there) that started developing fear of humans from being constantly chased off and harassed and it wasn't uncommon for kids to be chased/nipped and sometimes get bit fairly bad

ratio of cats to dogs ?

but feel free to just post more babe shots if any of this is a hassle to answer; i won't complain


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

rick smith said:


> Lee
> besides the babes, i'm a little interested in CR dogs too
> 
> i'm thinking pet dogs are rarely kept on collars/leashes like in developed countries and assume they are more free roaming even if they "belong" to one family, correct ?
> ...


Interesting post! 

In CR, other than isolated situations, they haven't figured out the LEASH was ever invented.

Dogs roam free and for the most part are untrained. They rarely sleep in the house. Pecking order in each town was established a long time ago so you rarely see dog fights. 

Homeless, starving dogs are not uncommon. I never noticed many of them packing up. They don't seem to survive long. They do get run off a lot or poisoned when they get into trash.

Few kids get dog bites. 

Cats are VERY rare.

Times have started to change a bit. People are more fond of dogs now than in the past. I even see some allowed in the house on occasion.

When I was first married to my wife she was shocked that my dogs slept in crates in my bedroom.:-D

That reminds me of many more adjustments we both made years ago because of different cultures. It was a real adventure.


----------



## Robby Richard (Apr 20, 2011)

lol Yes, thats what I meant by "respect" most people won't approach a dog they don't know. 

I lived right off that dusty potholed road...

From my experience, there were a couple of feral packs in my area (in the rural area), but they were not dangerous. Most people either have their dogs roaming free, or chained up all the time. Not too many have them loose in the yards, especially as the local population do not really have "yards" as we would think of them. The loose dogs are obviously excellent scavengers, and my neighbors pack hunted quite well, eating anything they could catch from iguanas to buzzards. Their immune systems are amazing, and they could live pretty much through anything (death by car is quite common though, I should say). Taking care of dogs is pretty cheap, just go to the vet, tell them what you need, and he will give it to you. The main problems that I always had were ticks, since I was on farm land. However, if your dog were to have a weak immune system, you would constantly be having problems.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Robby Richard said:


> lol Yes, thats what I meant by "respect" most people won't approach a dog they don't know.
> 
> I lived right off that dusty potholed road...
> 
> From my experience, there were a couple of feral packs in my area (in the rural area), but they were not dangerous. Most people either have their dogs roaming free, or chained up all the time. Not too many have them loose in the yards, especially as the local population do not really have "yards" as we would think of them. The loose dogs are obviously excellent scavengers, and my neighbors pack hunted quite well, eating anything they could catch from iguanas to buzzards. Their immune systems are amazing, and they could live pretty much through anything (death by car is quite common though, I should say). Taking care of dogs is pretty cheap, just go to the vet, tell them what you need, and he will give it to you. The main problems that I always had were ticks, since I was on farm land. However, if your dog were to have a weak immune system, you would constantly be having problems.


I forgot Ricks Vet question. I never had much trouble finding a descent Vet in CR. 

As far as getting what dog meds you needed I found the same true with human doctors. I always thought it amusing that people would hand their baby over the counter a the local farmacia so the doctor could get a good look and prescribe something.:smile:


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Robby
i know what you mean about the ferals being tuff

i may have already written about this b4, but one time in Guam i hit a dog with my car. stopped to check and found out it was wrapped around the front wheel somehow and the leg was wedged in tight ....
leg was dangling by a thread and i figured it would just rip off, but the dog kept screaming so i tried to work it loose and of course got nailed a few times in the process. actually had to get out the jack and raise the wheel, and after that it bolted off

amazingly, i saw the same dog a few weeks later running along the road on three legs and the stump had still not completely fallen off ... if you can imagine the tropical heat and humidity level in Guam you'd know how amazing it was that the leg didn't rot with infection, cause for sure that dog hadn't seen a vet


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

CR sounds awsome!

In search of the most incredible bionic protection dog, anyone ever tried crossing a ferel dog to dutchy? 8-[


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Meng Xiong said:


> CR sounds awsome!
> 
> In search of the most incredible bionic protection dog, anyone ever tried crossing a ferel dog to dutchy? 8-[


The muts there aren't large. Max medium sized and quite thin. They would cross the road at the site of my male Dutchie! They gave him a wide berth. 

The Ticos would also. I watched Ticas grab their kids and run across the street when I walked my dogs in town.


----------



## Robby Richard (Apr 20, 2011)

Lol yeah thats pretty typical...they act like you're walking a lion or something. 

There was a dog near our pueblo that had no use of his back legs and just dragged himself around everywhere. Seemed to get around just fine.

A loose doberman got to a feral dog on the farm in front of us. Only 1 pup made it past a year, but that pup was tough as nails. Not on humans, but on pretty much anything else that moved...until he messed with my dog, but he fell in line pretty quick. Great hunter, and super athletic, I would see him climb trees to get the iguanas, and go down into holes as well. 

Also saw a couple of huge suckers that looked like the local feral dogs crossed to a great dane or something. Just plain mean dogs on their property. We always had to wait for the owners to come out before we could go on that farm. 

Another cool story, my bro-in-law had a pit type (imagine a pit/feral maybe?) dog that would go after anything, horses, cows, humans (not a stable dog at all)...finally lost his life to about 12 foot croc on my bro-in-laws farm (has a nice sized lake on his land). It wasn't his first croc though...would jump right in the lake and swim out there looking for a fight.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Meng
crossing ferals w/ "whatever"
if it wasn't humor i think need to give that some more thought 

consider :
ferals will generally get smaller in size ... "bigger" just means it takes more food to stay alive, so any "dutchy" would get smaller ...not desirable for most breeders

ferals are a mix of unknown genetic material ... good breeders will of course want to know what dna they are mixing together, not adding a lot of unknowns
..heinz plus one just equals more heinz imo 

to add hybrid vigor "might" be logical, but most "pure bred" / line breeders will probably disagree here

lastly, what "feral" behaviors do you know of that you would want to introduce into pure protection dog breeds ?
- generally, the more feral the more distrust and fear of man
- flight over fight is usually the smarter way for a feral to handle a confrontation
...neither of which a protection breeder would want to select for, right ?

- * BUT * since they have to scavenge and live a hard life, they do develop a lot of good problem solving abilities, and that has always been one advantage wolves and other wild canines have over domestic dogs, the ability to think independently and solve problems....domestic dogs have become more dependent on their humans ... so if you were looking to add some of that type of intelligence, who knows, a little dose of the "wild" might be good...but again ... don't count on that happening either 

but i'm not a breeder so these are all just wild assed guesses 

OK Joby....your turn


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Sorry to make you type all of that, I have no desire to cross anything with any other thing. I like Dutchies just the way some of the good folks are producing them.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

rick smith said:


> Meng
> crossing ferals w/ "whatever"
> if it wasn't humor i think need to give that some more thought
> 
> ...


When I lived in the rain forest (Drakes Bay) years back I had a Rott at that time. Many Ticos approach me to breed my Rott to their mutts. I always turned them down. 

He would go down to the ocean daily for a swim so he did get to poke a few on occasion. I could always tell his offspring because they were larger and had a shorter snout than the local dogs.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> The muts there aren't large. Max medium sized and quite thin. They would cross the road at the site of my male Dutchie! They gave him a wide berth.
> 
> The Ticos would also. I watched Ticas grab their kids and run across the street when I walked my dogs in town.


 
Lee,

How would you keep your dogs when you lived in CR? fenced yard? Tie out? house? Any tropical critters that gave your dogs any issues?

Also, in general, in the city where you've mentioned about high crime, are you talking about petty stuff or do I have to be worried about being kidnapped for randsom? An article I ran across mentioned something about the drug cartels pushing south - operating a business in the city, do you worry about extorsion or any of that?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Meng Xiong said:


> Lee,
> 
> How would you keep your dogs when you lived in CR? fenced yard? Tie out? house? Any tropical critters that gave your dogs any issues?
> 
> Also, in general, in the city where you've mentioned about high crime, are you talking about petty stuff or do I have to be worried about being kidnapped for randsom? An article I ran across mentioned something about the drug cartels pushing south - operating a business in the city, do you worry about extorsion or any of that?


I kept in a fenced yard. I kept them up to date on all shots and flea and worm stuff. Never had any problems with the Dutchies. My Rott had some skin issues in the rain forest.

Car theft is pretty much a national pastime in CR. Lots of petty crime particularly in the cities. I never even locked my doors in some places that I lived.

You won't get kidnapped to ransom. 

Costa Rica, sadly enough has become a stop off place for drugs coming out of Columbia headed for the USA. Those problems are mostly in San Jose the capital city in the middle of the country.

A funny story about a poor guy I went fishing with on the Caribbean coast side of Costa Rica.....his life's desire was to find a bale of cocaine that had been dumped in the ocean by a drug boat being chased down by the CR policia patrol boats. That was what he considered to be his shot to be wealthy.#-o:-D


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

PS Meng - CR is nothing like Mexico. In CRany druggies they try to run a very low profile. You don't need to be concerned with kidnappings or extortion. 

Beach babes rule in CR!!!!!:grin:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I will add another thing. There is far less government interference in the daily lives of Costa Rican than we have here. 

When I lived in the rain forest a cop would walk into town every 10 days or so. They didn't even give the poor SOB a horse to ride. He would stay overnight in a little police shack and move on to the next secluded town. The govt. didn't even give him a phone so I don't know what he would have done if there was a major problem anyway. 

The rest of the time it was what I referred to as jungle law. If someone got caught stealing the town's men would pay the culprit a visit and beat the hell out of him.

When I lived in the mountain pueblo we would see a cop maybe once a week. At least they gave that one a 4 well drive vehicle. They would stop by the house and ask for a bite demo. I would have my handyman hold on the leash and cut them loose on me with a sleeve. I never could talk my handyman into putting on a sleeve.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> The Ticos would also. I watched Ticas grab their kids and run across the street when I walked my dogs in town.


Lee, 

What makes you think they were running from your dog and not from you?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I will add another thing. There is far less government interference in the daily lives of Costa Rican than we have here.


that is why people move there, well that, and the beach babes..


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> that is why people move there, well that, and the beach babes..


I never paid a traffic ticket there. The speed limits are painfully low. I always got stopped for speeding.

I always said, "Can't I just pay you"? Worked every time for far less bucks than a real ticket would have cost.

Corruption is good in certain circumstances!:lol:

If wife was in the car she always went nuts when I pulled that shit.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Lee,
> 
> What makes you think they were running from your dog and not from you?


Now Thomas, I know it was the dogs. As old as I am, if the dogs weren't with me, I had to beat the babes off me.:-D


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey, I just noticed something interesting. How come no women, other than Nicole, are on this thread?:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Soon as we run nicole off the thread we can all talk.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Soon as we run nicole off the thread we can all talk.


I know Nicole. We can say anything we want in front of her. I don't think there's much we could say that would shock her.:smile:


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Sounds like a cool chick, invite her to CR.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Sounds like a cool chick, invite her to CR.


Did this winter! Told her to get in shape for COCO LOCOS!:smile:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Alaska has ten men for every woman. Why would Nicole want to move to Costa Rica? I mean besides freezing her butt off most of the year and the Grey Wolves chasing everyone through the woods? ;-)
Besides what would she do with her Chevelle SS?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Alaska has ten men for every woman. Why would Nicole want to move to Costa Rica? I mean besides freezing her butt off most of the year and the Grey Wolves chasing everyone through the woods? ;-)
> Besides what would she do with her Chevelle SS?


Not move, VISIT Costa Rica. LOL

No wolves that I know of but Howler monkeys that sometimes intentionally pelt you with their shit if you walk under their tree.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Not move, VISIT Costa Rica. LOL
> 
> No wolves that I know of but Howler monkeys that sometimes intentionally pelt you with their shit if you walk under their tree.


Ha ha Lee, do ya feel like doing some shooting while down in CR? \\/ I think I could use a break from the wolves.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> ...but Howler monkeys that sometimes intentionally pelt you with their shit if you walk under their tree.


sounds awesome.


----------

